# Fly Fishing Class starts March 14th



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2011)

The Fly Fishers of NorthWest Florida are offering an eight week fly fishing class beginning Monday March 14th at Mira Flores Park through Monday May 2nd. During this 16 hour course you will learn the basics of fly fishing, including equipment selection, fly casting, fly tying, knots and practical applications of fly fishing techniques for both fresh and salt water. Classes will be held at the building at Mira Flores Park at 17th Ave and Belmont St. in Pensacola on Monday evenings from 6:00 to 8:00PM. The cost of the course is $60 and includes all course materials and use of club equipment for fly tying and casting. Also included is a complimentary membership in the FFNWF for the remainder of 2011.
For more information on course content and to register call Russ Shields at 983-9515 or email [email protected]. The course is limited to 15 students and there are only 7 slots left as of 2/20.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

bump in case several missed this, (like me)............


----------

